# how do you hook up MTH remote commander control?



## old464

hi guys, just bought a MTH DCS remote commander. (controls one train). 

It came with no power supply. what did any of you guys use? Then, I have regular lionel track, so with standard lock on's which one do you hook up from the unit? 

So you don't need a regular transformer with this then? Just a power pack rated for the voltage for the mth unit? 

thanks 
Chris


----------



## old464

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTH-Electri...273820?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cc0897d9c

saw this on ebay, but I bought the remote that came with the track side device and I just need the power for this. I guess?? they say its simple, but why MTH sells the remote and device to the track with no powr pack is beyond me. now I have to buy another thing! it should be one package at least as an option. 

thanks chris 

can I go to radio shack and get a power pack to operate this or does the power have to be from MTH?


----------



## Massey

Check out this site here it may have answers for you

http://www.protosound2.com/

The linky you posted was for G scale stuff it may be too much for the HO engines

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

First off, forget the instructions that come with it, because they are not the best way to connect this gadget. 

Just connect the output posts to your track, don't connect any power supply to the round power connector. This is "passive" mode for the unit. When you advance the power to the 16-18 volts used for command/control, the light on the receiver will come on, you're ready to control the train.

If you connect the power to the input, you're just needlessly sending all the power through that little plastic box for no good reason. 

Note that the locomotive MUST be reset to factory defaults, and that can not be done with either the DCS Remote Commander or the transformer reset. The only way to reset it if it's not already done is with the full DCS controller.


----------



## old464

thanks john,

so, I use the KW to run power to the track lockon as I always did. Then connect the round plastic box to the track with another lockon. Then Set the KW power to 16 volts. 

So the plastic box picks up the current and when you push the remote, it lights up? so I don't need anything else? Cool. 

so i can still run old trains, but if I want the MTH engine on, I can push the controls for the sounds and such. 

Can I still control power up and down with the controller even if the KW is set at 16 volts. I worried the thing would fly off! 

thanks 
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I connected this to a lashup running TMCC, and I could run a TMCC locomotive and the PS/2 (my only one) at the same time, no contention between them.

The PS/2 locomotive is designed to run on a constant voltage, so if you're running conventional trains, you'll have trouble running command control stuff on the same track at the same time. The voltage varying and the direction control interrupting the track power will screw them up.


----------



## old464

no worry about 2 trains on the track. no enough room, for now until i get a more permanent layout and buy MTH track to replace my old lionel stuff. 

john , I thank you always for your insight. 

Ill be ordering the Diodes for the crossing signals. 

much appreciated
Chris


----------



## old464

Massey said:


> Check out this site here it may have answers for you
> 
> http://www.protosound2.com/
> 
> The linky you posted was for G scale stuff it may be too much for the HO engines
> 
> Massey


thanks, I ll check that also
Crhis


----------



## old464

Massey said:


> Check out this site here it may have answers for you
> 
> http://www.protosound2.com/
> 
> The linky you posted was for G scale stuff it may be too much for the HO engines
> 
> Massey


I looked up the site, lots of stuff there. I saw using an older KW the circuit breaker is not fast and is not up to date UL standard. they recommend an inline fuse be installed on the Plastic unit to track connector to prevent a large surge. 

any thoughts on this?


----------



## old464

gunrunnerjohn said:


> First off, forget the instructions that come with it, because they are not the best way to connect this gadget.
> 
> Just connect the output posts to your track, don't connect any power supply to the round power connector. This is "passive" mode for the unit. When you advance the power to the 16-18 volts used for command/control, the light on the receiver will come on, you're ready to control the train.
> 
> If you connect the power to the input, you're just needlessly sending all the power through that little plastic box for no good reason.
> 
> Note that the locomotive MUST be reset to factory defaults, and that can not be done with either the DCS Remote Commander or the transformer reset. The only way to reset it if it's not already done is with the full DCS controller.


john, how do I know that the engine is to factory defaults? I run it with conventional KW, so you push the direction button, it turns on, you push again, stays in neutral and then it goes into talking mode. then you push it again and it goes forward. basic controls of this engine. jsut engine sounds, revs, such. 

Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The only way you'll know if it's reset is to try to run it with the DCS Remote Commander. If it just sits there and does nothing, you need to find someone with the full DCS system to reset it. I went through the same thing, and now I have a second PS/2 A-A set that I have to do it again. 

I agree with the advice to use an in-line fuse. I'd also use a TVS (transient-voltage-suppression) Diode to protect the electronics from spikes.


----------



## old464

your right john. hooked up the plastic box to the track lock on powered the KW to 12. the thing did nothing. sat there. could here a faint buzz when I hit the remote. the engine will run regular on the track. does the freight sounds while sitting there, but no control with the remote.

I have a shop down the street, a dealer for MTH. can he do it? will he charge me a bundle or maybe since I bought abbout 290 worth of buildings from him, maybe he can reset it for me???? haha

chris


----------

